# How to set up timer



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how to program a digital timer that turns off for period of time then turns back on everyday? I have a 7 day timer looks like thishttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001Q9EFU0/ref=oss_product. For example: if I want it off from 1-2 pm every day. I have tried this setting but it failed to turn back on next day. Program 1: On at 14:00 everyday; OFF 0:00, Program 2: ON at 0:00 everyday; OFF 13:00. The timer failed to turn on at 0:00 under program 2.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Try reversing them. 1: on at 0.00 off at 13.00. 2: on at 14:00 off at 0:00


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

One program
Off at 1400,on at 1300

For a mid day blackout
1st program off at 1300
2nd program on at 1400


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I will test it tonight and report it back.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

One program
Off at 1400,on at 1300 Seems to work. I will let it run another day just in case.


----------

